#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: درخواست نرم افزار Data Rescue PC3 همراه با کرک

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و صبح بخیر خدمت همکاران و دوستان گرامی
بنده نرم افزار Data Rescue PC3 را میخواستم همراه با کرک یا سریال نامبر از دوستان درخواست راهنمایی رو دارم از سایت های مختلف گرفتم ولی متاسفانه برنامه اکتیو نمیشه هیچ گونه خطا و اروری نمیده ولی کرک رو قبول نمیکنه و باز پنجره سریال نامبر باز میشه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
من این رو نصب کردم و کاملا درست هست:
http://soft98.ir/software/recovery-d...escue-PC3.html

بعد از نصب فایل اجرایی در پوشه کرک را در پوشه اصلی برنامه (در پروگرام فایلز) کپی کنید. سپس برنامه را اجرا کنید و به جای سریال نامبر همه رو 1 بزنید. یعنی اینجوری:
111-111111-1111 .....

سپس اوکی کنید و برنامه به درستی رجیستر میشه.

موفق باشید

----------

*A R A S H*,*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*setaregan1*,*غفور*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> من این رو نصب کردم و کاملا درست هست:
> http://soft98.ir/software/recovery-d...escue-PC3.html
> 
> بعد از نصب فایل اجرایی در پوشه کرک را در پوشه اصلی برنامه (در پروگرام فایلز) کپی کنید. سپس برنامه را اجرا کنید و به جای سریال نامبر همه رو 1 بزنید. یعنی اینجوری:
> 111-111111-1111 .....
> 
> سپس اوکی کنید و برنامه به درستی رجیستر میشه.
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون برنامه اکتیو شد

----------

*AMD*,*nekooee*

----------


## saeed_363

ممنون، برا منم اکتیو شد

----------

*nekooee*

----------

